# sprayer help Titan 440i



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

hey guys
I had a random/I'm kind of embarressed to ask question but I need help. I just purchased a titan 440i sprayer and used it earlier today.

I'm going through with the typical cleaning process.. from what I know through personal experience(not a whole lot) and how the manual is telling me how to clean it. 

After running more than 5 gallons of clean water through the pump cycling between priming it and spraying it I thought it would be clean. After I was cleaned up I unscrewed the hose and tilted it a little bit toward me I still saw a mix of paint/water coming out of the outlet fitting for the hose. is this normal? or am I doing something wrong?

I don't mind having to be the butt of the joke if this is a ridiculous question.. but I just want to take care of my brand new sprayer and make sure I have no issues. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Five gallons is overkill. Heck,one gallon will due. The 440 is a bull of a machine.Ive had mine for 11 yrs. About the only trouble you can encounter is debris trapped in the ball valve under the machine. When that happens,the sprayer wont prime. Just remove the intake hose,tip the machine over and pick out the debris with a small poker tool.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

johnny949 said:


> hey guys
> I had a random/I'm kind of embarressed to ask question but I need help. I just purchased a titan 440i sprayer and used it earlier today.
> 
> I'm going through with the typical cleaning process.. from what I know through personal experience(not a whole lot) and how the manual is telling me how to clean it.
> ...


Whooo 5 gals ? I'll usually use a gal maybe gal 1/2 to rinse the pump out then prob 2-3 gals for the line, gun. My 440i has a "clean" cycle that you should use ( and you prob are ) . Make sure to use the pump oil before during and after use. If you get in a pickle for pump oil or are cheap (like me) vegetable oil works fine.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

After a gallon or two flip the prime valve, pull the filters out of the gun and the manifold, clean them off, reinstall and proceed to clean with another gallon or so. You will see the difference. 

Store your sprayer with a pump armor or thinner.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> After a gallon or two flip the prime valve, pull the filters out of the gun and the manifold, clean them off, reinstall and proceed to clean with another gallon or so. You will see the difference.
> 
> Store your sprayer with a pump armor or thinner.


yep, just like the book says, that's what Little Red Riding, ah never mind _you know who might_ get mad and ban me:yes:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to panic but new I just flush with a few gallons. The water is still milky but I also know that after 10 gallons it will still be. I use a gallon of thinner with oil.


Search PT, these guys taught me a lot when I bought my 440. I have left Advance in it for over a week (sprayed it every other day) before cleaning...no issues. CS and No Odor for days... just dunk the gun in water or thinner and keep air out of the pail.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Any Automatic Transmission Fluid will also substitute Throat Seal Oil.


----------

